# Not algae, but a menace nonetheless



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi, I know my issue is not algae related, but I didnt know where else to post this. I recently started a nano tank (1.2 gal) and it started off awesome! A few plants (anubias, java moss, crypts) with some pre-establised eco complete from my larger tank, 7W clip on light. I recently added som CRS and everything has been doing quite well, until today. I just noticed these TINY white "bugs" skittering around inside the water. they're really small so I cant really get a full description. They dont sit still long enough for me to snap a pic. They make my skin crawl, they evoke an image of lice in my mind.

Anyone have any idea of what these might be? Maybe post a pic of what it could be and I can compare to what I can see? They're white and have what seems to be either a forked head or tail. Please help!


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

ok....did some research and found out they are Cyclopoida. How do I get rid of these little critters....they're skeeving me out!


----------



## phoenixkiller (May 17, 2012)

It might be the Cyclops "bug". Here's an article on it, I'm sure others use it as well:
http://www.planetinverts.com/what_is_that_bug_in_my_aquarium.html

Hope I helped!


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

yes, that's what they are, and it says they are harmless, but they're irking me...I'd like to get rid of them.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Put some really tiny fish in the tank and they will eat them. Some baby livebearers might work--big enough to eat _Cyclops_ but not big enough to eat baby shrimp.

The safest thing for the shrimp would be to just ignore the _Cyclops_.


----------

